# Oil Leaking



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

alright i got another oil leak, i changed the oil pan gasket, and the valve cover gasket, now the leak is comming from above the oil pan, somewhere above it??i dunno?? but im losing a little bit of oil each day, any mechanics know what i have to replace maybe another gasket??


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*me too dude!*

Check it out dude I know exactly what your talking out.....my valve cover gasket is not leaking but I have replaced my oil pan gasket and im still getting just a tad of leaking from above the oil pan (its not horrible but I still want it stopped.) I know exactly what it is.........Its our timing chain cover! Thats the culprit! This is what Im doing and you might want to consider this as it will save you time and labor costs. My mechanics are going to install JWTs cams and at the same time while shes opened up change the timing chain tensioners and guides. Again while shes opened up they are gonna install everything in one shot and before they close her back up they are gonna seal her up REALLY tight so that she never leaks again...........that way I get my performance cams put in and hell while your in there change that timing chain and stop that annoying leak! Kill three birds with one stone....can beat that huh? Peace!


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: me too dude!*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> * I know exactly what it is.........Its our timing chain cover! Thats the culprit! This is what Im doing and you might want to consider this as it will save you time and labor costs. *


Woh! Hold on there. 

SERialThreatz. Where is the oil leaking. Location? Is the oil leaking from the passenger side and running down the left side (drivers side) of the oil pan behind the oil filter bracket and up above the power steering pump? If so, you could possibly just have a bad oil pressure switch. This is a very common oil leak on the SR20DE's and has been addressed by Nissan with updated Oil Pressure Switches. (No it is not a recall or TSB from what I know)

Jack the car up and look up on top of the power steering pump. It is way up in there. The switch is the only electrical connector up there and it is on the lower *back* side of the oil filter bracket.

If you have never replaced this and that thing is completely covered with oil, there is your mysterious oil leak. Replace it.

The new Oil Pressure Switch is Nissan part # 25240-89960. My cost through the dealer was $10.41. This switch replaces the original Oil Pressure Switches Nissan # 25240-89920 AND Nissan # 25240-89915. You will also need some piping tape to form a seal around the threads.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yo I have a GA16DE so it might be a different leak than the SR20DE ........but for all you GA16DE boyz thats your mysterious leak!


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: yo*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yo I have a GA16DE so it might be a different leak than the SR20DE ........but for all you GA16DE boyz thats your mysterious leak! *


Oh, could be. 

But the GA16DE's also have a similiar oil leak situation. When the oil switch leaks on those, the oil will actually flow under the entire passenger side chassis of the car and end up on the rear fascia (bumper) near the tailpipe outlet. 

Just some more thought.


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

i had the same leak and i replaced my whole oil pan but it still leaked but im going to have to check those things out and see if those are the problems on my car


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Probably the crankshaft seal. Don't need to remove the timing cover to change it but of course you have to pull the crank pulley.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*thanks guys*

hey thanks guys ive been having that problem too. ive change gaskets ive tightend things and still leaking but illcheck it out where is the switch located?


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

i just changed my pulley .i also changed my oil pan gasket.stilll had small leak.when i replaced the pulley i noticed a little bid of oil coming out of the crankshaft bearing seal.so theres your mysterious leaks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*oil leak*

ok ill checkthat too but where is the oil switch? any help!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*crankshaft seal*

Believe me.....Ive changed my crankshaft seal as well along with my oil pan gasket, and the small liitle leak still exists...im telling you its our timing chain covers.....the leak comes from even above the oil pan and the pulley. I should know because when I installed my Unorthodox Underdrive Crank Pulley I had the crankseal fixed and still there was a tad of oil visible afterwards.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

SERialThreatz said:


> *alright i got another oil leak, *


Did you ever find the leak?


92sentrase,

This is for a SR20DE so I do not know if it is located in the same place, but it should be. The oil pressure switch is located on the lower *back* side of the oil filter _bracket_. It is right above the power steering pump on the SR20, is the only electrical connector up there, and is probably completely covered with oil. Pull off the protective plastic cover, remove the plug, unscrew the switch. Put piping thread tape on new switch install, etc.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

I discovered my GA16DE leaking oil over the last few days and it seems to be more and more.

The leak seems to stem out from the corner of the top cover where the distributor is mounted. After a drive, you can see the oil collecting there.

I thought it might be the timing chain area but that side seems to be ok. Just had the engine pan seals replaced last year.

Anyone have a clue as to my oil leaking?

I hope it's just a seal problem. I'd probably open the engine cover and check if the seals are ok.

Any similar problems from u chaps out there?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

ace said:


> *The leak seems to stem out from the corner of the top cover where the distributor is mounted. After a drive, you can see the oil collecting there.*


It just sounds like you valve cover gaskets leaking. That is an easy fix.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi, 


Just had some gaskets on the engine & distributor replaced 1 yr ago. If it were a bad job, it would have leaked within a few months.

BTW, is the valve gasket the same gasket that is used for the engine top cover (to access the cams) ? ie rectangle gasket.

any help would be appreciated.. fast.

It's leaking bad.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

ace said:


> *Just had some gaskets on the engine & distributor replaced 1 yr ago. If it were a bad job, it would have leaked within a few months.*


 Hmm? If that was replaced. Doesn't seem right.



ace said:


> *
> BTW, is the valve gasket the same gasket that is used for the engine top cover (to access the cams) ? ie rectangle gasket.
> *


Yes.


----------

